# [SOLVED] Can't enter BIOS



## jpnumber1 (Oct 3, 2012)

I have tried entering bios about 10 times now and i'm starting to get really frustrated. I have tried the keys F1, F2, F8, F11, DEL, Pretty much all the recommended keys people say that work, and none of them work for me. :banghead:


My mother board is PEGATRON Model 2AC2

Rest of my specs,

Windows 7
CPU: Intel i5-2400 3.10 GHz
GPU: Sapphire Radeon 7850
PSU: 700W
RAM: 8GB


----------



## jasonramirez (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: Can't enter BIOS*

Check if your keyboard is working in another computer. Also try the ESC key.

Does Windows 7 boot up?


----------



## jpnumber1 (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Can't enter BIOS*

Yeah, Windows 7 does boot up

I don't think it's my keyboard because it does respond to the keys, but just not going to bios


----------



## jasonramirez (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: Can't enter BIOS*

Try F10.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Can't enter BIOS*

Scroll to the bottom of this page: Pegatron Corporation 2AC2 Mainboard Specs

F10 to enter BIOS. Keep tapping it after switching on until the screen appears.


----------

